#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-19
<doko> fabbione: nice
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-12-18
<Toadstool> hi here
<Toadstool> quick question: why would a package ftbfs on all archs except for i386 due to conflicts in header files?
<Toadstool> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5420830/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-amd64.ifplugd_0.28-2.1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <-- the buildlog on amd64
<doko> Toadstool: these are linux headers. you may want to ask on #ubuntu-kernel as well.
<Toadstool> doko: ok, thanks
<doko> and/or file a bug report
<Toadstool> yep
